# Elusion Camo.. You wont beleave your eyes..



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool clip. Looks like it works real good.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I was going to joke around and say "I cant believe my eyes!" but after watching...That impressive!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow. 

That is pretty aight!

Shoot me a pm on your price list and products. Def gonna have to try em out.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

You can find situations in many different wild locations where you could take those two camo combinations and switch them around and make the one camo look the best. depends on the season, and the guy behind the puter....jmho.


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

asat camo would look even better


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Great looking camo! Very versatile and definately blends you into your surroundings!


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

email is [email protected] Our new web site: WWW.ELUSIONCAMO.COM.


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

Elusion Camo said:


> email is [email protected] Our new web site: WWW.ELUSIONCAMO.COM.



*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih7NwZJv1uk* part two.....this really shows the camo's abilities and is a but funny and fun as well !! Enjoy.


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

Great Clip!


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the positive input..


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

We are pleased to bring to you the most effective patterns to be introduced in decades and definitely for decades to come !! If you want to see one of our patterns being put to the big woods tests, Go to youtube in their search var type in Elusion camo You will find dozens of videos forest ghost promo ads 1 and 2 real bigfoot ? I saw it !! I saw it too !! just to name a few !! Dont take our word for it that this is going to be the new way of camo for the futures greatest success in the woods....we Have 7 patterns available now and will be releasing 3 more by late summer then we will release the 35 developed patterns at a rate of 5 per year !! We have been working on this for a long time !!! Now we have it perfected and are bringing it home to you.

Hope to see everyone at the even Friday Night live on our wall this friday night when we will officially open the website store for business. Thabnks and hope to see everyone there for Friday Night Live !!! Go to youtube type in Elusion Camo in their search bar....you will find many clips and a special, video this friday night live on our wall on facebook at 8 pm !! be there !!

Lee
www.elusioncamo.com
www.facebook.com/elusion.camouflage


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Haha that is awesome right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

Where in southern Vermont was that clip shot? I live in the most southern part of Vermont there is and if the camo is that effective around here, I'm definately getting some !


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

*That and all of the clips were shot at the bennington Battlefield. Right across the border and at Howard park in shaftsbury. feel free to check us out on the net www.elusioncamo.com Thanks !!*


Tonto79 said:


> Where in southern Vermont was that clip shot? I live in the most southern part of Vermont there is and if the camo is that effective around here, I'm definately getting some !


----------

